# Where can I find a kit like this?



## kaydubya (Aug 17, 2015)

My retailer customer is very specific in what he wants me to make for him: high quality pens resembling the pen in the picture as closely as possible. Price is not a consideration as this is a high-end customer wanting a high-end product. I've been searching PSI, Woodturningz and Berea Hardwoods sites to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmmm ... if you mean the blank for that barrel, then Gaboon Ebony would be your answer.

I've no idea where the kit's from, though.  You may wanna peruse the vendor sites available here in the IAP.


----------



## kaydubya (Aug 17, 2015)

Just to clarify: the photograph is of a commercially made pen, so it probably was not made from a kit. I am seeking a kit to make a high quality pen that resembles the one in the photo as closely as possible. And no, Skie_M, I am not looking for a blank, but thank you for your eply.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 17, 2015)

Take a look at "the duke" fromhttp://laulauwoodworks.com/home/


----------



## Kragax (Aug 17, 2015)

This is the second time I have heard the term "precious resins". What the heck is a precious resin?


----------



## thewishman (Aug 17, 2015)

It's Mont Blanc speak for hand over your money.:wink:


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2015)

If you cant find a suitable source elsewhere I can make a kit for you.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 17, 2015)

Kragax said:


> This is the second time I have heard the term "precious resins". What the heck is a precious resin?



The kind that Gollum likes LOL


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 17, 2015)

kaydubya said:


> My retailer customer is very specific in what he wants me to make for him: high quality pens resembling the pen in the picture as closely as possible. Price is not a consideration as this is a high-end customer wanting a high-end product. I've been searching PSI, Woodturningz and Berea Hardwoods sites to no avail. Any suggestions?


 
This is my favorite Exotic Blanks :: Pen Kits :: Pen Kits (By Pen Kit Name) :: Jr. Gent II Pen Kits (All) :: Jr Gent Ballpoint - Rhodium at least it's the same spec's all you would need is the precious acrylic(LOL)


----------



## kaydubya (Aug 17, 2015)

Kragax said:


> This is the second time I have heard the term "precious resins". What the heck is a precious resin?



Yes, extravagant marketing language is a part of everyday life. The only time it really bothers me is when politicians use it to hide the real issues.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 17, 2015)

Y'know, it's KINDA like a cigar pen. A lot would depend on how "beefy" the customer wants the pen to be.

Might want to take a look at the CSUSA kits. There are several, both in the "apprentice" and the "artisan" lines. Not sure what (if any) the differences are, other than $.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 17, 2015)

I can't see a picture in your original post.


----------



## chartle (Aug 18, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I can't see a picture in your original post.



Its in a pdf attachment.


----------



## Chasper (Aug 18, 2015)

Jr Gent ballpoint or Atrax ballpoint would both be close.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 18, 2015)

Good luck.  I don't think there are very many twist ballpoint kits out there that would generally be called high end.  There are a few that might be close depending on the quantity you need.


----------



## MTViper (Aug 19, 2015)

You might take a look at the Perfect Fit kit from Beartooth:  Bear Tooth Woods - Perfect Fit Style A Titanium Gold Pen Kit .  It's not as beefy as a Cigar pen, but feels nice in the hand.


----------



## Flaturner (Aug 24, 2015)

*Another Thought*

One problem I see is the patent/copyrights issue(?).  Make it look too much like the one in the photo and that manufacturer may not like it much.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 24, 2015)

Flaturner said:


> One problem I see is the patent/copyrights issue(?).  Make it look too much like the one in the photo and that manufacturer may not like it much.


The OP is located in New Zealand so trademark and patents are not too likely to be an issue if his retailer is working a domestic market.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 25, 2015)

The fail is strong in this post.

The real question Kaydubya is are you up for the detail required for high quality construction?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 25, 2015)

edstreet said:


> The fail is strong in this post.



I wonder if you realize the freudian slip in your statement Ed.  I think the fail is definitely in your post!

Too bad you feel you must constantly put down people more than positive input.


----------



## kaydubya (Aug 25, 2015)

A big thank you to all you guys who pitched in with suggestions (yes, even you Ed). I researched them all, picked out the most likely and took photos to my customer. He accepted my recommendation of the Jr Gents rhodium ballpoint and I have now relieved Exotic Blanks of the small number they had in stock. I did notice that someone else had them in stock at about the same price but I don't remember who it was.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 25, 2015)

kaydubya said:


> A big thank you to all you guys who pitched in with suggestions (yes, even you Ed). I researched them all, picked out the most likely and took photos to my customer. He accepted my recommendation of the Jr Gents rhodium ballpoint and I have now relieved Exotic Blanks of the small number they had in stock. I did notice that someone else had them in stock at about the same price but I don't remember who it was.



Good luck!  Hoping you post some of your results!   Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## kaydubya (Aug 25, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> Flaturner said:
> 
> 
> > One problem I see is the patent/copyrights issue(?).  Make it look too much like the one in the photo and that manufacturer may not like it much.
> ...



Correct, but anyway the reason the retailer wants an alternative is that his supplier advised him they are no longer in production.


----------



## bobleibo (Aug 25, 2015)

kaydubya said:


> A big thank you to all you guys who pitched in with suggestions (yes, even you Ed). I researched them all, picked out the most likely and took photos to my customer. He accepted my recommendation of the Jr Gents rhodium ballpoint and I have now relieved Exotic Blanks of the small number they had in stock. I did notice that someone else had them in stock at about the same price but I don't remember who it was.



Check with Craft Supply....they usually have them. I'm pretty sure another IAP vendor does as well but can't remember who it is, sorry.   https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/2/5029/Artisan-Jr.-Gentlemen's-II-Postable-Rollerball-Pen-Kit


----------



## kaydubya (Aug 25, 2015)

alphageek said:


> kaydubya said:
> 
> 
> > A big thank you to all you guys who pitched in with suggestions (yes, even you Ed). I researched them all, picked out the most likely and took photos to my customer. He accepted my recommendation of the Jr Gents rhodium ballpoint and I have now relieved Exotic Blanks of the small number they had in stock. I did notice that someone else had them in stock at about the same price but I don't remember who it was.
> ...



Will do in due course! Customer has stipulated jet black acrylic, which I'm thinking will look quite smart.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 25, 2015)

alphageek said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > The fail is strong in this post.
> ...


 It was difficult but I resisted the temptation to respond to that post.


----------



## kaydubya (Aug 26, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> kaydubya said:
> 
> 
> > A big thank you to all you guys who pitched in with suggestions (yes, even you Ed). I researched them all, picked out the most likely and took photos to my customer. He accepted my recommendation of the Jr Gents rhodium ballpoint and I have now relieved Exotic Blanks of the small number they had in stock. I did notice that someone else had them in stock at about the same price but I don't remember who it was.
> ...



Yes that was the one.


----------



## qquake (Jun 25, 2016)

Late to the party as usual, but did you ever get the pens made for your customer? I'd love to see them.


----------

